# Print screen avec clavier mac sur PC



## kranker (16 Octobre 2007)

Je dispose d'un calvier Mac sur pc equip&#233; de windows xp mais je n'arrive pas &#224; fire fonctionner le print screen.

Il s'agit du clavier tout fin qui vient de sortir avec le pavet num&#233;rique.

J'ai bien entendu install&#233; input remapper pour r&#233;associer toutes les touches mais la combinaison pour le print screen, fn+eject ne marche pas....

Dans la config de input remapper j'ai "Presets" et "Remappings" mais il n'y a rien dedans.... y'a des manip &#224; faire pour activer le print screen ? ou autre chose &#224; install&#233;.

J'ai aussi install&#233; un clavier mac....


----------

